# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting [Rogue Trader] The Egarian Expedition

## Henry the 57th

_There is a great darkness that exists, slumbering beneath these cursed worlds! You dont need an Astropath to figure that out. You can feel it out there... waiting for the right moment. It killed those damned xenos who defiled this place with their presence, and it will destroy us too._
Commander Miles Everheart, commenting on translations of Egarian glyphs
The Egarian Dominion. Mankind's attempt at a designation for a handful of systems containing a collection of dusty desert worlds orbiting ancient, guttering stellar bodies just powerful enough to keep them livable, if only just. Once, they belonged to an ancient and mysterious alien species of whom the Imperium knows precious little, save that they fell long ago into the darkness that is the inevitable fate of all alien filth. All that remains of them now are ancient maze-cities, sprawling, towering monoliths of oily stone to rival any Imperial Hive City in area, if not quite in height. Now they serve as little more than vast mausoleums of a culture long since faded away. Empty, open, unguarded mausoleums. Technically, all these worlds now fall under the domain of Sebastian Winterscale, seceded to him in the area of space granted under his Warrant of Trade. However, few Rogue Traders are scrupulously law-abiding individuals, and many things can happen out in the dark space of the Koronus Expanse when a lord's attention is elsewhere.

You are one such thing. A Rogue Trader and their crew, last heirs to a once great dynasty now on the verge of withering on the vine, newly arrived in the Koronus Expanse, whether seeking new fortunes or fleeing old enemies. In your quests for riches amidst the dark stars at the edge, you discovered a new planet while combing the unexplored depths of the Dominion, holding a tantalizing promise of ancient xenos treasures to plunder. As on all the other worlds once claimed by the extinct aliens, this one contains a titanic sprawling maze of stone and crystal hundreds of kilometers across and burying itself deeply into the earth. What was more important was the news delivered by ship's Astropaths: this planet contains an unusually high concentration of psychic energies for a world populated by a hundred billion souls, let alone one all but dead. Centered, of course, on the xenos maze-city.

This world, now designated Egaria Theta in your private archives, is yet another windswept desert planet at the edges of the habitable zone. Far from established Warp routes and with little more life on the planet than some hardy desert scrubs, a few skittering invertebrates, and the last pitiful handful of aquatic organisms clinging desperately to the ever-shrinking brackish puddles that might once have been mighty seas, resistance to your grasping hands seemed certain to be all but nonexistent. With whole unknown city of completely undefended alien treasure and technology to plunder, much of it promising to be psy-active and therefore of great value to many in the Mechanicus, the Kasballica Mission, and more besides, this seemed far too convenient a prize to pass up. Using much of the limited wealth remaining to your dynasty, you brought a veritable army of xenoarchaeologists, workers, mercenaries, tech-adepts, and serfs to Egaria Theta. Making fortified camp outside the largest opened portal you could locate near a source of empyreal power, these men and women would dig up the earth and slowly, methodically, pick their way through the outermost edges of the maze-city. Choice finds worth countless billions of thrones, you were sure, were only a matter of time.

That was seven Terran months ago.

What you have gotten back is a pittance and a good deal of pitiful excuses. Some crumbling shards of what might be alien pottery of some kinds. A few measly shards of oily-looking crystal, which just barely resonate within the Warp. Some paltry collected viscous rainbow fluid, shown on testing to be a powerful hallucinogenic and poison. Mere trinkets all, not nearly enough to even recoup your initial investments. What's more, the army of over three thousand men, well-armed and facing quite literally no tangible opposition whatsoever, is barely willing to leave its own camp. Only a few will even step inside the xenos maze under the heaviest of guard, and they will barely leave sight of the entrance. The majority are doing little more than sitting outside and picking at the dirt for scraps, if that. Even your hardened overseers seem unwilling or unable to whip them into line.

Excuses proliferate. Mechanical failure of vital sensory equipment, vanished workhands, rampant superstitions, plummeting morale. Men report wailing voices from deactivated comms, dark dreams of black skies, whispers in unknown tongues, food rations spoiling years before they ought, and withered spirits of xenos filth groaning amidst the dust, trapped forever within the city that became their tomb. Nonsensical stories have reached you of terrible giants stalking the empty halls and the long desert nights, able to render a man unconscious or slay him with but a glance of their luminescent green eyes, though no bodies or pict captures have ever been offered. You, coffers running low and pressed hard by looming debts, have become quite fed up with the pathetic whimpering of the men you charged with bringing your fresh fortunes. You are arriving on Egaria Theta in person, aboard the mighty flagship of your dynasty. Though the Warp was far more turbulent than expected on your way there and only seemed to be growing more so when you returned to realspace, your determination was undoubted. For the sake of the dynasty, for the sake of your future, you must have the treasures you know lie hidden in this place. By the God Emperor, they shall be yours.

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
Rogue Trader.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Standard.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
3 to 4, with one alternate in case we lose someone.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Right here.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Tier 4, 15000 XP. Please note that RT characters start with 4,500 xp spent as part of their career background, so only 10,500 is actually available to spend.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
You begin with a Profit Factor of 30 and Ship Points of 60, which the chosen players will get to decide how to spend. Or I can build the ship at their discretion. Players are permitted two Acquisitions of up to Extremely Rare value each.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
Anything within the rulebook goes. Yes, that includes xenos.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Human or xenos, it's up to you. All playable RT races are permitted, though certain ones may be less than welcome at the camp.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
Standard Origin Path (Or lack thereof for xenos). Roll 2d10+25 for your Characteristics, assign as you please. You are permitted to reroll one characteristic *or* the entire set, but not both. Choose wisely.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Your alignment is morally flexible, at least to the point of being willing to sell bits of xenotech to Mechanicus sects or radical Inquisitors. If someone wants to be a worshiper of darker things you can, but there may be consequences.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
You can use the alternative ranks from any book appropriate to your class, but that is it.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Players will make their rolls most of the time, unless I feel the need to do something hidden. I will be rolling for the NPCs.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Not today, no.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Skirt length minimum, more than that encouraged but not required.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
Exploration, isolation, investigation, amount of combat will depend on your choices but expect at least a moderate amount.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Any Rogue Trader FFG book. Players should note the origins of their gear if outside the core book for easier reference.

----------


## Volthawk

Haven't played one of the 40k rpgs for a good long while, might be fun to get back into it, so I'm interested. An Explorator looks like fun in this kind of environment.

*Spoiler*
Show


(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*42*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]

Holding off on deciding to reroll one or all until after seeing them, naturally.

Wounds: (1d5)[*5*]
Fate: (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## boj0

Can't say no to Rogue Trader 
*Spoiler: Rolls for the Roll God, Dice for the Dice Throne*
Show

(2d10+25)[*40*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*40*]
(2d10+25)[*31*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*42*]
(2d10+25)[*44*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]

----------


## boj0

Well, that is a solid set of numbers, so I'll just take the single reroll. 
(2d10+25)[*29*]

----------


## The Glyphstone

They say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. So I'm clearly insane to be jumping in on yet another RT PbP here. 

I think I'm actually going to go for an Astropath of some kind - it's been ages since I played a psyker in any 40K rpg.

----------


## Volthawk

Oh yeah, I completely forgot to make that choice after rolling. Going for a single reroll as well: (2d10+25)[*33*]
Edit: Rolled the same as my existing low rolls, so nothing changes. 

Also, two quick chargen questions, not sure how relevant to my character they'll be (still deciding whether to go down the route that brought these to mind) but worth checking anyway:
 - For our origin path, if we take the Into the Storm alternates that cost XP, are we limited to the 500xp a baseline RT character would have, or can we spent more than that using the rest of our XP budget?
 - While presumably the details will need to specifically be talked about depending on the one in question, is the general possibility of starting with an elite advance package on the table?

----------


## The Glyphstone

*Spoiler: Rolling Rolling Rolling Rawhide*
Show


(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*43*]
(2d10+25)[*29*]
(2d10+25)[*31*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]

----------


## The Glyphstone

Solid spread, so I'll reroll that 29:
(2d10+25)[*30*]

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Also, two quick chargen questions, not sure how relevant to my character they'll be (still deciding whether to go down the route that brought these to mind) but worth checking anyway:
>  - For our origin path, if we take the Into the Storm alternates that cost XP, are we limited to the 500xp a baseline RT character would have, or can we spent more than that using the rest of our XP budget?
>  - While presumably the details will need to specifically be talked about depending on the one in question, is the general possibility of starting with an elite advance package on the table?


Yes, you can use the extra XP towards an alternate.

Im willing to hear you out if you want one.

----------


## bramblefoot

i hate to say it, but you always get a 40k game going, and then just disappear. any idea why?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> i hate to say it, but you always get a 40k game going, and then just disappear. any idea why?


In those instances where the game has not entered a death spiral due to loss of players well, I dont have a consistent reason to give other than life happens. Im a son, a husband, a father, and I have a lot of responsibilities to juggle. Ive done my best to clear out time from my schedule to make sure I wont lose track of this game, but thats the best I can offer. If that effects your willingness to go forward, I understand.

----------


## bramblefoot

its not. i was merely asking

i will play my usual arch militant self

----------


## The Glyphstone

Do we get a 'free row' pick on the Origin Chart? Being an Astropath on the far-left of the bottom row, the only Motivation I am allowed to have is Endurance (or Devotion) otherwise.

EDIT: Actually, the character shaping together is fine with the normal pattern. But someone else might appreciate the flexibility, so the question stands.

----------


## boj0

I'll probably be looking at playing an RT or a Missionary (leaning Rogue Trader)

----------


## The Glyphstone

*Spoiler: Secondary Rolls*
Show


Wounds: (1d5+8)[*11*]
Fate: (1d10)[*1*]  1-5=3/6-10=4
Insanity: (1d5+1)[*6*]

----------


## The Glyphstone

Psychic Familiar Traits:
Temperament:(1d100)[*23*]  = Cowardly
Distinctive Feature: (1d100)[*17*] = Additional Limbs
Psychic Feature:(1d100)[*6*]  = Lightning Rod

Pretty mediocre, but Best Quality lets me pair them with Wanderer, Unnatural (Agility), and Psychic Reservoir and I'm solid. One psyber-raven coming up.

----------


## Kallimakus

I'm interested in Rogue Trader, I'll see if the dice are forgiving

(1d20+25)[*32*]
(1d20+25)[*37*]
(1d20+25)[*28*]
(1d20+25)[*31*]
(1d20+25)[*38*]
(1d20+25)[*45*]
(1d20+25)[*27*]
(1d20+25)[*39*]
(1d20+25)[*27*]

Rolled totally wrong -.-

----------


## Kallimakus

I'll try again. 
(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*44*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*42*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*39*]

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Do we get a 'free row' pick on the Origin Chart? Being an Astropath on the far-left of the bottom row, the only Motivation I am allowed to have is Endurance (or Devotion) otherwise.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, the character shaping together is fine with the normal pattern. But someone else might appreciate the flexibility, so the question stands.


Hmmm I think I will allow a free row on a case by case basis. If you decide that you want one ask me.

----------


## bramblefoot

im feeling a kroot

(2d10+30)[*46*]
(2d10+25)[*42*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*45*]
(2d10+30)[*36*]
(2d10+20)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+20)[*27*]

----------


## bramblefoot

wounds 

(1d5+3)[*7*]

fate

(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## bramblefoot

reroll my garbage agility check

(2d10+30)[*35*]

guess its not to be

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hmmm I think I will allow a free row on a case by case basis. If you decide that you want one ask me.


do kroot get the generation shtuff or no?

----------


## The Glyphstone

> do kroot get the generation shtuff or no?


No, Xenos ignore the Origin Path and only follow their usual creation rules.

----------


## bramblefoot

thank you.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> do kroot get the generation shtuff or no?


He is correct, they do not.

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Hmmm I think I will allow a free row on a case by case basis. If you decide that you want one ask me.


In that case, I'd like to request a free-row jump from a Motivation of Fortune, to the Career Astropath Transcendant.

While I'm on it, I'd also like to request a few skill exchanges - my skeletal concept right now is a Transubstantial Initiate who was born on a Mechanicus Explorator Fleet vessel, and thus is an adherent of the Cult Mechanicus instead of the Imperial Creed - his Deviant Philosophy actually makes him an Enemy of the Ecclesiarchy. Can I purchase Common Lore (Machine Cult) instead of Scholastic Lore (Imperial Creed) and Secret Language (Tech) instead of Secret Language (Ecclesiarchy)?



Also, rules overlap question. Several Divination powers based around precognition give bonuses to Ballistic/Weapon Skill checks. Precision Telekinesis lets me wield weapons telekinetically, and "In any situation where the task in question would require a Characteristic Test, the psyker substitutes Willpower instead." Does it make sense to you for me to be able to add those bonuses when I'm wielding a weapon telekinetically?

----------


## bramblefoot

> He is correct, they do not.


can i take beastmaster for my kroot?

im wanting some bestial minions

----------


## Janwin

I'll give some rolls a shot in the hopes that this game lasts longer than most 40k games on these forums.  Not sure what I'd want to play.  Looks like we have a kroot, a rogue trader, a mechanicus and an astropath?  I leaned toward a Rogue Trader, but definitely don't need two.  Maybe give Navigator or Seneschal a try, but I guess it'll depend on what the dice determine I should be.

*Spoiler: Rolls for the Golden Throne*
Show


WS: (2d10+25)[*41*]
BS: (2d10+25)[*42*]
S: (2d10+25)[*37*]
T: (2d10+25)[*28*]
Ag: (2d10+25)[*30*]
Int: (2d10+25)[*30*]
Per: (2d10+25)[*32*]
WP: (2d10+25)[*36*]
Fel: (2d10+25)[*29*]

Wounds: (1d5)[*1*]
Fate: (1d10)[*10*]

----------


## Janwin

Yeesh.  Those are well below average.

Let's try again, I guess.

*Spoiler*
Show

(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*30*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*31*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]

----------


## Janwin

LMAO, even worse.  Well, with how these dice are going, I guess I can roll up the ship's butler or something.

Guess the dice have said "not this time", since in a ship's command party of skilled individuals, these stats put me on the level of "kinda ok Guardsman".  Good luck, guys.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> In that case, I'd like to request a free-row jump from a Motivation of Fortune, to the Career Astropath Transcendant.
> 
> While I'm on it, I'd also like to request a few skill exchanges - my skeletal concept right now is a Transubstantial Initiate who was born on a Mechanicus Explorator Fleet vessel, and thus is an adherent of the Cult Mechanicus instead of the Imperial Creed - his Deviant Philosophy actually makes him an Enemy of the Ecclesiarchy. Can I purchase Common Lore (Machine Cult) instead of Scholastic Lore (Imperial Creed) and Secret Language (Tech) instead of Secret Language (Ecclesiarchy)?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, rules overlap question. Several Divination powers based around precognition give bonuses to Ballistic/Weapon Skill checks. Precision Telekinesis lets me wield weapons telekinetically, and "In any situation where the task in question would require a Characteristic Test, the psyker substitutes Willpower instead." Does it make sense to you for me to be able to add those bonuses when I'm wielding a weapon telekinetically?


I'll agree to that row jump.

And yes, I think that skill swap is acceptable.

Hmmm... I'm going to say a tentative yes it does make sense for you to be able to add those bonuses, since you're relying on precog to give you insight on where to fire.




> can i take beastmaster for my kroot?
> 
> im wanting some bestial minions


I mean sure, it allows any Explorer to do so, but what kind of beasts were you going for? I'll have to approve them to make sure they're not unbalancing.

----------


## bramblefoot

just kroothounds

----------


## Henry the 57th

> just kroothounds


Where are the profiles for those again? I can't remember what book.

----------


## bramblefoot

would you allow a limited regeneration for my kroot in case he loses a limb or something?

its not gonna work on wounds, but will allow me to regenerate a limb in case it gets chopped off by an angy humie wielding a chainsword

----------


## Henry the 57th

> would you allow a limited regeneration for my kroot in case he loses a limb or something?
> 
> its not gonna work on wounds, but will allow me to regenerate a limb in case it gets chopped off by an angy humie wielding a chainsword


Is that a Talent or Trait you can get from somewhere? If no, probably not, I'm not too big on homebrew.

And, again, do you know where I can find the profile for kroot hounds?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Is that a Talent or Trait you can get from somewhere? If no, probably not, I'm not too big on homebrew.
> 
> And, again, do you know where I can find the profile for kroot hounds?


It's not in rogue trader. the place it is in is deathwatch, for some bizarre reason

mark of the xenos pg 23

if that doesnt work for you, can i have some options for mah beasties?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> It's not in rogue trader. the place it is in is deathwatch, for some bizarre reason
> 
> mark of the xenos pg 23
> 
> if that doesnt work for you, can i have some options for mah beasties?


Ok, giving the Deathwatch Kroot Hound profile a lookover, it does seem acceptable for this higher-level game. You can have one hound per instance of the Bestial Minion Talent you take, up to the maximum of 3 that the career allows.

----------


## bramblefoot

what exotic weapon training would you suggest for me?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> what exotic weapon training would you suggest for me?


Idk, are you aiming to be a ranged specialist or jump into the fray with the hounds?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Idk, are you aiming to be a ranged specialist or jump into the fray with the hounds?


idk. i was gonna go with a razorweb launcher, but then i had second thoughts

----------


## Henry the 57th

> idk. i was gonna go with a razorweb launcher, but then i had second thoughts


My suggestion would be that you figure out your concept for yourself and pick something you think appropriate. It will make the character feel more like your own.

----------


## Burden King

*Spoiler: Characteristics*
Show


(2d10+25)[*42*]
(2d10+25)[*43*]
(2d10+25)[*28*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*29*]



Not sure what I want to peruse as of yet. I have this one Noble Born Mechanicus character is could have fun with, even have art for them, but looks like there already is a Mechanicus interest, and the noble born Mechanicus would require a decent fellowship score.

----------


## Burden King

*Spoiler: Rerolling fellowship roll*
Show

(2d10+25)[*37*]


Im hoping to get a high fellowship, but if I dont thatll help me decide on what Im doing

----------


## Volthawk

> Yes, you can use the extra XP towards an alternate.
> 
> Im willing to hear you out if you want one.


Ah, awesome. To explain the idea, I was thinking about what to do with my Explorator and while the immediate thought of leaning into tech-heresy was solid, the one I'm leaning towards is someone who has a less happy relationship with the forbidden lore he possesses - mechanically, I'd be picking origin path choices that tend towards the "you experienced something strange and terrifying, and have knowledge from it but also scars" type of thing (typically a lore or two, some other bits and bobs, some Insanity and/or Corruption, y'know what I mean), with probably at least one of the ones that implies that something is after him (Hunter (Hunted), Darkness (Forbidden Knowledge or Dark Secret), Fear (Tormented by the Unspeakable), that sort of thing). As such, rather than the typical fascination with the alien type thing techpriests with this knowledge may exhibit, it's more a case of being well aware of what's out there, scarred by it, but nonetheless being driven to know more in the belief that this will let him understand and beat his fear (organic weakness, after all) and what he believes is after him.

The elite advance package question was because Glimpse from Beyond might fit this guy, if it's allowed and if the pile of starting insanity and corruption he's probably getting would cover the special requirement. Not a big deal if it isn't, it's less something I really want mechanically and more a case of looking around and going "huh, that works".

----------


## DrK

Been a long while since dabbled in Rogue Trader (or any of the 40K line)

Characteristics
(2d10)[*10*] (2d10)[*7*] (2d10)[*16*]
(2d10)[*13*] (2d10)[*12*] (2d10)[*10*]
(2d10)[*11*] (2d10)[*10*] (2d10)[*6*]
Re-roll (2d10)[*4*]
Wounds (1d5)[*5*]
Fate (1d10)[*2*]

Some generic dice to support origins/background
(6d5)[*2*][*5*][*3*][*4*][*4*][*2*](20)
(6d10)[*7*][*7*][*5*][*8*][*5*][*9*](41)
(6d100)[*3*][*98*][*82*][*83*][*46*][*6*](318)

----------


## The Glyphstone

Personally I like the idea of multiple members of the crew having Mechanicus ties. It'd be a little different than the usual 'four strangers meet in a tavern spaceship.

----------


## Lord of Gifts

(2d10+25)[*37*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*31*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*37*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]

Wounds: (1d5)[*3*]
Fate: (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Burden King

Alrighty, the shapes of my character have come to me, and I think I can do what I want while also serving a far greater position that can be helpful for the crew as the Seneschal, one who will lean on social play but in order to not meet a wall in this game, Ill ensure is still potent in battle in their own way.

Current concept is a Forge worlder who sought out freedom from the iron clad laws and order of the Mechanicus and clawed their way up to become the man servant of the rogue trader, a man with connections and friends in many places, and an eye for the flow of coin, while also serving as a loyal body guard to the rogue trader of course.

----------


## DrK

Does anyone have a neat character sheet Forum template I could steal? Been a while since I pulled a 40K character together

Also are the careers from Legends of the Expanse allowed? Looking at the assassain

----------


## The Glyphstone

LotE is homebrew so I wouldn't count on it. GM said upthread they're not a homebrew fan.

Arch militant can still be a decent stealthy assassin type though.

----------


## BloodyMagpie

High powered Rogue Trader shenenigans poking around a xenos death maze? Sounds like fun. Posting interest for a Seneschal or Void-Master.
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*31*]
(2d10+25)[*27*]
(2d10+25)[*32*]
(2d10+25)[*28*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]

Wounds/Fate
(1d10)[*4*]
(1d5)[*4*]

----------


## BloodyMagpie

Oh, those rolls make me sad. Rerolling the whole set.

*Spoiler: Rerolls*
Show


(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*34*]
(2d10+25)[*30*]
(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*28*]
(2d10+25)[*44*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]


Edit: I mean... they got a little better, I guess? Still below average. Ugh, guess I can work with these.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Ah, awesome. To explain the idea, I was thinking about what to do with my Explorator and while the immediate thought of leaning into tech-heresy was solid, the one I'm leaning towards is someone who has a less happy relationship with the forbidden lore he possesses - mechanically, I'd be picking origin path choices that tend towards the "you experienced something strange and terrifying, and have knowledge from it but also scars" type of thing (typically a lore or two, some other bits and bobs, some Insanity and/or Corruption, y'know what I mean), with probably at least one of the ones that implies that something is after him (Hunter (Hunted), Darkness (Forbidden Knowledge or Dark Secret), Fear (Tormented by the Unspeakable), that sort of thing). As such, rather than the typical fascination with the alien type thing techpriests with this knowledge may exhibit, it's more a case of being well aware of what's out there, scarred by it, but nonetheless being driven to know more in the belief that this will let him understand and beat his fear (organic weakness, after all) and what he believes is after him.
> 
> The elite advance package question was because Glimpse from Beyond might fit this guy, if it's allowed and if the pile of starting insanity and corruption he's probably getting would cover the special requirement. Not a big deal if it isn't, it's less something I really want mechanically and more a case of looking around and going "huh, that works".


Sounds okay to me so far.




> Does anyone have a neat character sheet Forum template I could steal? Been a while since I pulled a 40K character together
> 
> Also are the careers from Legends of the Expanse allowed? Looking at the assassain


No, Im afraid Im not accepting homebrew careers atm.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Roll for Familiar's Intelligent trait: (1d5+5)[*8*]

----------


## The Glyphstone

*Spoiler: Jay 218, Transubstantial Initiate*
Show



*Homeworld:* Voidborne
*Birthright:* Fringe Survivor (Survivalist)*
*Lure of the Void:* Tainted (Deviant Philosophy)
*Trials and Travails:* The Hand of War
*Motivation:* Fortune

Characteristics:
WS:     27       (30-3)
BS:     28    (31-3)
S:    29    (34-5)
T:    41    
Ag:    43    (+5)
Int:    35    (+10)
Per:     51    (38+3+10)
WP:    71   (43+5+3+20)
Fel:     35

*Soak:* 8 (AP4)
*Wounds:* 15
*Fate Points:* 5
*Corruption:* 0
*Insanity:* 6

*Spoiler: Skills:*
Show


Awareness +20 (Per)
Common Lore (Adeptus Astra Telepathica) (Int)
Common Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus) (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Psykers) (Int)
Invocation (WP)
Psyniscience +20 (Per)
Scholastic Lore (Cryptology) (Int)
Scrutiny +10 (Per)
Secret Tongue (Tech) (Int)
Speak Language (High Gothic, Low Gothic) (Int)
Survival (Int)



*Spoiler: Talents:*
Show


Basic Weapon Training (Universal)
Combat Sense
Enemy (Ecclesiarchy)
Hatred (Chaos Worshippers)
Heightened Senses (Sound)
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)
Resistance (Psychic Powers)
Rite of Sanctioning (Warp Echo)
Sound Constitution x4
Unshakable Faith



*Spoiler: Traits:*
Show

 
Charmed
Face of the Enemy
Ill-Omened
See Without Eyes
Soul-Bound To The Emperor
Void Accustomed



*Spoiler: Psychic Powers (Psy Rating 5)*
Show



Telepathy
-Astral Telepathy
-Delude
-Compel

Telekinesis
-Mind over Matter
-Precision Telekinesis
-Telekinetic Crush

Divination
-Aura Reading
-In Harms Way


*Spoiler: Mechastopeles, Cyber-Wyvern Psychic Familiar*
Show


Characteristics:
WS:     35
BS:     -
S:    10
T:    10    
Ag:    40
Int:    18 (+8)
Per:     35
WP:    20
Fel:     15
Movement: 2/4/6/12 (Fly 8)
Wounds: 4
Armor: 3 All (Machine)
Skills: Awareness +20, Concealment, Dodge
Talents: Swift Attack
Traits: Bestial, Flyer (8), Machine (3), Natural Weapons, Size (Puny)
Weapons: Claws (Melee, 1d10+1, Primitive)
Temperament: Cowardly, Intelligent 
Distinctive Features: Additional Limb, Mechanical
Psychic Features: Lightning Rod, Psychic Reservoir





*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show


Best-Craftsmanship laspistol
Best-Craftsmanship mono-sword
Best-Craftsmanship Psychic Familiar
Common-Craftsmanship Storm Bolter
-Basic, 90m range, S/2/4, 1d10+5 Damage X, Pen 4, Clip 60, Reload Full, Storm, Tearing
Guard flak armor (AP4)
Charm
Void suit
Micro-bead
Psy-focus



*Spoiler: XP Log:*
Show


4500    = Origin Path
+300    4800    = Fringe Survivor (Survivalist)
+750     5550    = Psychic Discipline (Telekinesis)
+200     5750    = Psychic Technique (Precision Telekinesis)
+200    5950     = Psychic Technique (Telekinetic Crush)
+300     6250    =Rite of Sanctioning 
+100    6350    = Simple Willpower
+250    6600     = Intermediate Willpower
+500     7100    = Trained Willpower
RANK 2
+300    7400    = Psy Rating 3
+200    7600    = Psychic Technique (Telekinetic Shield)
+200    7800    = Psyniscience +10
+250    8250    = Simple Perception
+500    8550    = Intermediate Perception
+200    8750    =Awareness +10
+200    8950    =Sound Constitution x1
+200    9150    =Sound Constitution x2
+200    9350    =Combat Sense
+200    9550    =Scrutiny
+100    9650    =Simple Intelligence
+250    9900    =Intermediate Intelligence
+200    10100    =Common Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus)
RANK 3
+200    10300    =Psy Rating 4
+200    10500    =Awareness +20
+200    10700    =Psyniscience +20
+200    10900    =Scrutiny +10
+500    11400    =Psychic Discipline (Divination)
+750    12150    =Advanced Willpower
+500    12650  =Dodge
+300    12950    =Secret Tongue (Tech)
+250    13200    =Simple Agility
RANK 4
+200    13400    =Psy Rating 5
+200    13600 =Psychic Technique (In Harms Way)
+200    13800    = Sound Constitution x3
+200    14000    = Sound Constitution x4
+100    14100    =Psychic Technique (Foreshadow)
+200    14300    =Psychic Technique (Augury)
+300     14600    =Unshakable Faith
+300    14900    =Resistance (Psychic Powers)





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Far from the distant light of Sol, the Explorator-Fleets of the Adeptus Mechanicus go about their business in the Quest for Knowledge unbound by any laws of the Imperium save their own. But even the red-robed priests of the Omnissiah know better than to meddle in things of the warp - and so when one of their otherwise unremarkable young tech-thralls began to exhibit unnatural phenomena, it was calculated to 99.99395% accuracy to be signs of a latent psyker. Accordingly, Thrall J-218 Omicron was placed in stasis and shipped back to Terra for evaluation, where he was judged sufficiently strong enough to warrant Soul-Binding. 

There, before the Omnissiah made flesh, an Astropath who had been given the name Jay saw the new purpose of his life and the reason he had been so blessed. He would be the Omnissiahs emissary in the darkest of places, where even the mighty Explorator Fleets did not travel, and carry the word of Mars with him. For he had been blessed with gifts that transcended the weakness of his flesh, born purely of his brain and mind, and it would be blasphemy not to turn those gifts to furthering the will of the Machine God.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> *Spoiler: Jay 218, Transubstantial Initiate*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> *Homeworld:* Voidborne
> *Birthright:* Fringe Survivor (Survivalist)*
> *Lure of the Void:* Tainted (Deviant Philosophy)
> *Trials and Travails:* The Hand of War
> ...


Quick question: I was looking over this, and I saw the +5 to WP from Voidborn, +3 from Deviant Philosophy, and the +20 from Advancements, but where's the second +3 coming from?

----------


## DrK

*Krieger Huss*



*Spoiler: WIP*
Show



*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Frontier World [_+5 S, -5 Int, Survival, Wrangling, Leery of outsiders, Tenacious Survivalist, Xenos interactions, 7+2xTB wounds, 2 FP_
Fringe Survivor (Pitfighter) [200xp]: _+3 T or S, +3 WS, Rival (underworld), +1 CP_
Hunter (Xenos hunter) [200XP]: _+3 WS or BS, Leap up or Sprint, Scholastic Lore (Beasts) or Tracking_
Pressganged: _Trained in XXXX, COmmon Lore (XXXX); Jealous Freedom_
Exhilaration (New Horizons): [200XP] _Common Lore (Koronus expanse), Scholastic Lore (Astromancy)_


Krieger was brn on a nameless frontier world just through the "maw" in the Koronus Expanse. Living in the dusty and rusted freighter town that marked where an  unnamed Rogue Trader had set up a colony and then vanished he grew up to a mother in a brothel and no father. Strong and big for his age he quickly fell into the criminal elements acting an enforcer for a local gang and fighting in the underground pits to provide entertainment to the promethium miners that passed through and the small amount of locals who tried to keep the remaining space port vaguely serviceable.

Around his mid twenties his luck changed as he was pressganged (in the sense that he was drugged and taken aboard a passing Rogue Trader's vessel) and became part of the Crew of the _"Spiteful Vixen"_ an small iconclast destroyer with a young and foolish rogue trader named Lillian Foxglove. The Foxglove dynasty was tiny and she plunged into the edges of space searching for wealth, but instead finding madness and xenos. Staggering back to Port Wander the ship was all but wrecked and like many of the crew Kreiger abandoned Foxgloveand signed on with Baron Hauss aboard the _"Star Plunderer"_. A decade later and pirate boarding actions, subjugating frontier worlds and countless bar room brawls he was older, wiser and more experienced. Three more stints with different ships passed before he ended up aboard the XXXXXX with Lord XXXXX on his way to the Egrian Expanse. 




WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Per
Int
WP
Fel

41
38
37
37
35
32
35
35
31

+8
+13
+15
+13
+15

-5
+5


49
51
52
50
50
32
30
40
31



Fate Points: 2 / 2
Wounds: 18 / 18
Corruption: 1
Insanity:  0
AP (soak): Head 5 (10)  Body/Arms/Legs 7 (12)

*Talents*
*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Rival (underworld) _(-10 Fel dealing with Criminal gangs)_
Sprint _(Move Ag bonus extra on Full move, Double move on Run action)_
Weapon Training (Basic universal)(Pistol universal) Melee (universal) Thrown (universal) Heavy (Melta)
Sound Constitution _+1 Wound_
Ambidextrous  _(Reduce TWF penalties by 10)_
Quick Draw  _Ready melee / basic / pistol as free action)_
Crack Shot _+2 Critical Damage ranged_ 
Sure Strike _Reverse hit locations if preferred_
Two Weapon (ballistic)  _(attack with both weapons at -10)_
Rapid Reload  _(Half reload times)_
True Grit  _(half critical damage effcts)_
Crushing Blow  _(+2 Damage with melee)_
Deadeye shot   _(Reduce called shot to -10 penalty)_
Hipshooting    _As full action  full move and shoot once on single shot)_
Killer's Eye      _(If called shot scueeds > target AB then target tales 1d5 critical effect)_
Bulging biceps   _(Count as braced for Semi/Full auto heavy weapons)_



*Skills*
*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Awareness +20 _Int_
Medicae _Int_
Survival _Int_
Literacy _Int_
Wrangling _Int_
Scholastic Lore (Beasts +10) (Astromancy) (Tactica Imperialis) _Int_
Forbidden Lore (Pirates) _Int_
Common Lore (Koronus Expanse) (War) _Int_
Secret Tongue (Military) _Int_
Speak Language (Low Gothic) _Int_
Dodge +20 (Ag)
Acrobatics +20 _Ag_
Concealment +10 _Ag_
Silent Move +10 _Ag_
Intimidate +10 _S_





*Traits*
*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

Leer of outsiders: _-10 Fel tests with new people_
Tenacious Survivalist _Re-roll initiative (if do so must accept re-roll) _ 
Xenos Interaction: _Ignore Fear (1) and (2) when caused by Xenos_
Jealous Freedom: _React violently towards imprisonment, WP to resist_ 



*Equipment*
*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show

Bolt Pistol            _30m S/2/-  1d10+5X  4  8/8 Full Tearing_ 
Bolt Pistol            _30m S/2/-  1d10+5X  4  8/8 Full Tearing_ 
GC Mono sword    _ melee       1d10+7R  2   Balanced, +5%WS_ 
Smoke grenade    _Thown  S/-/-    Smoke  - 3/3   Smoke (common)_
Frag Grenade       _Thrown S/-/-  2d10X - 3/3   Blast 4  (Common) _ 
GC Multimelta           _60m S/3/-  4d10+5E  8  10/10  2 Full  Blast (1)  Ex. Rare_ 

Enforcer Light Carapace  _AP 5 ALL_
Subskin Armour   _+2 AP body/Arms/legs  Very Rare_

Backpack _Plentiful]_
Micro bead, Chrono _[Plentiful]_
Ration Packs (10) _Ubiquitous_
Photovisor [Scarce] _Gain Dark Sight trait_
Glow lamp (2) [Abundant] 
Clip harness  [common] _Climbing harness +3o bonus_
Grapnel [average] _100m grappling hook and monofilament wire_
Rebreather [Scarce] _Breathing mask, breathe underwater, immune gases, 1 hour /canister (3)_

Void suit
Bolt shell keepsake
Manacles

Medikit            _+20 to medicae tests_
3 doses Stimm _last 3d10 rounds ignore crit damage, ignore stunned, -20 S/T/Ag for 1 hour afterwards_
3 dose wideawake [plentiful] _Ignore fatigue for 1d5 hours, then gain +1 fatigue_



*XP Expenditure* /15000

*Spoiler: 14950 / 15000 Spent*
Show

Character Background 4500
Rank 1 (4500 - 7000) --> 7200
Background 600
Awareness 100
Forbidden Lore (pirates) 100
Ambidextrous 200
Medicae 200
Quick draw 200
BS +5 100
S +5 100
Ag +5 100
WS +5 250
T +5  250
S +10 250
Ag +10 250

Rank 2 (7200 - 10000) MANHUNTER
Silent move            200
Awareness +10       200
Concealment +10   300
Dodge +10             300
Crack shot              500
Sure strike              500
T +10                    500
Silent Move +10     300

Rank 3 (10000 - 13050)
Acrobatics                   200
Acrobatics +10            200
Awareness +20            200
Dodge +20                  300
Two Weapon (Ballistic)  200 
Crushing Blow              500
BS +10                        250
Ag +15                        500
Rapid Reload                200
WP +5                         500
True Grit                      200

Rank 4 (13050 - 15000)
Dead eye shot             200
Hip shooting                200
Bulging Biceps             500       
Heavy Weapons (Melta)   200
Killers Eye                   500
Literacy                      100
Intimidate +10            200

14950 spent / 15000 XP

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Quick question: I was looking over this, and I saw the +5 to WP from Voidborn, +3 from Deviant Philosophy, and the +20 from Advancements, but where's the second +3 coming from?


Ah whoops. That was from Devotion, which I traded out for Fortune and forgot to correct the math. Fixed.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> WIP Archmilitant
> 
> *Spoiler: WIP*
> Show
> 
> Background
> Frontier World [_+5 S, -5 Int, Survival, Wrangling, Leery of outsiders, Tenacious Survivalist, Xenos interactions, 7+2xTB wounds, 2 FP_
> Fringe Survivor (Pitfighter) [200xp]: _+3 T or S, +3 WS, Rival (underworld), +1 CP_
> Hunter (Xenos hunter) [200XP]: _+3 WS or BS, Leap up or Sprint, Scholastic Lore (Beasts) or Tracking_
> ...


Looking over this now

Dont forget that when you purchase a second characteristic advance that its a second +5, not +10.

Also, you get two acquisitions, not just one.

----------


## DrK

> Looking over this now
> 
> Dont forget that when you purchase a second characteristic advance that its a second +5, not +10.
> 
> Also, you get two acquisitions, not just one.


I know, the advancements also includes all of the lifepath advancements. So for example Str +15 is +5 from background and the purchased +10 (purchased at +5 and the +10)
I've not done the equipment yet, trying to choose what I fancy in terms of main weaponry.

I saw that we get 2 x Ex. Rare picks, can we pick up a smattering of other scarce and under items? just to represent others bits and bobs we've acquired over the 4 Ranks?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> I know, the advancements also includes all of the lifepath advancements. So for example Str +15 is +5 from background and the purchased +10 (purchased at +5 and the +10)
> I've not done the equipment yet, trying to choose what I fancy in terms of main weaponry.
> 
> I saw that we get 2 x Ex. Rare picks, can we pick up a smattering of other scarce and under items? just to represent others bits and bobs we've acquired over the 4 Ranks?


As long as you dont get excessive with the amounts, sure.

----------


## DrK

> As long as you dont get excessive with the amounts, sure.


Equipment and basic crunch done. On the equipment the "low level stuff" has the availability noted in blue, mainly stuff I thought would be sensible for some spelunking for a Rogue Trader's bodyguard. the two items listed in red are the two harder get acquisitions that we are allowed.

----------


## Kallimakus

Having found my rulebook, I'm aiming for a Void-Master. With that in mind, I'll try to score a better Agility.

Agility (2d10+25)[*36*] From 33 to 36 is fine.
Wounds (1d5)[*3*]
Fate (1d10)[*1*]

The proposed origin path would go from Noble Born>Vaunted>Zealot>Ship-Lorn>Vengeance>Void Master

Edit: With that Fate roll, might I switch my Trials and Travails from Ship-Lorn to either The Hand of War or Dark Voyage?
Or if we're stuck  to swapping motivation only, from Press-Ganged to Fortune.

I'd rather not start with a singular fate point

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Having found my rulebook, I'm aiming for a Void-Master. With that in mind, I'll try to score a better Agility.
> 
> Agility [roll0] From 33 to 36 is fine.
> Wounds [roll1]
> Fate [roll2]
> 
> The proposed origin path would go from Noble Born>Vaunted>Zealot>Ship-Lorn>Vengeance>Void Master
> 
> Edit: With that Fate roll, might I switch my Trials and Travails from Ship-Lorn to either The Hand of War or Dark Voyage?
> ...


I'll allow it, yes.

----------


## boj0

So with extra starting XP being approved for origin paths, I am looking to go Home World: Child of the Dynasty > Birthright: Savant > Lure: New Horizons (Xeno-Arcanist) > Trials: Lost Worlds (Beyond the Pale) > Motivation: Exhilaration (New Horizons) > Career: Rogue Trader with Lineage: Of Extensive Means (A Powerful Legacy). 

A noble scholar who has used their upbringing and resources to indulge in research and exploration of the esoteric and exotic. Despite being a bookworm, they learned (the hard way?) that exploration is very dangerous first hand and has become an accomplished duelist, as well as learning some of the more practical aspects of military command; after all, what better way to deal with problems than to throw an army at it?
Effectively, I'm making Lara Croft in artificer armor, but way more willing to get underlings killed.

----------


## Volthawk

After looking at the purchases available and seeing that we're at the point that Explorators can pick up Machinator Array, and looking at the splats and seeing Genetor is an option (with A Machine of Flesh opening up some fun opportunities), made a few tweaks to my intended origin path. It's looking like Death World -> Unnatural Origin (False-Man) -> Crusade (Warrior) -> Lost Worlds (Beyond the Pale) -> Fear (Tormented by the Unspeakable) -> Accursed Be Thy Name (Vile Insight). 

Engineered lifeform created and tested on a death world by a deviant Mechanicus sect who eventually brought him into the fold proper and sent him out in search of items of value to them, which given their predispositions involved the strange and alien brought him into contact with...whatever it was behind Beyond the Pale and Tormented by the Unspeakable (still figuring that out, if anything is particularly fitting for the game let me know). The experience left him scarred, driven to self-improvement in the hopes of overcoming it next time (hence Machinator Array and physical biological upgrades from Genetor) and to seek out more information to better understand and overcome his foe and his fear of it, and so he's ended up with this crew investigating these ruins. 

Capability-wise, besides basic techpriest things he's looking to be a pretty good doctor from Genetor, has a whole load of Forbidden Lores, and an all-around can opener from being an incredibly strong guy with a power weapon (although outskilled in combat by an actually well-trained fighter). Should have the sheet together soon.

With that in mind, time to roll some dice and see just messed up he is:
*Spoiler*
Show


False-Man: (2d10)[*17*] Insanity
Beyond the Pale: (1d5)[*1*] Insanity, (1d5)[*3*] Corruption
Tormented by the Unspeakable: (2d10)[*12*] Insanity
Vile Insight: (3d5)[*9*] Insanity, (3d5)[*14*] Corruption
Glimpse from Beyond: (2d10)[*13*] Insanity or Corruption

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Engineered lifeform created and tested on a death world by a deviant Mechanicus sect who eventually brought him into the fold proper and sent him out in search of items of value to them, which given their predispositions involved the strange and alien brought him into contact with...whatever it was behind Beyond the Pale and Tormented by the Unspeakable (still figuring that out, if anything is particularly fitting for the game let me know). The experience left him scarred, driven to self-improvement in the hopes of overcoming it next time (hence Machinator Array and physical biological upgrades from Genetor) and to seek out more information to better understand and overcome his foe and his fear of it, and so he's ended up with this crew investigating these ruins.


If you want something fitting the campaign go with something that appears to be the shifting outlines of screaming xenos ghosts bearing indecipherable images of ancient apocalypse beneath a black sky, babbling in their maddening alien tongue all the while.

----------


## BananaPhone

Just seeing if the dice are kind. (they usually aren't)

*Spoiler*
Show


(2D10)[*13*]
(2D10)[*11*]
(2D10)[*12*]
(2D10)[*7*]
(2D10)[*9*]
(2D10)[*9*]
(2D10)[*7*]
(2D10)[*11*]
(2D10)[*9*]


9.8 average.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry, I took a few minutes to laugh at that. Let's see if Set 2 is nicer:

*Spoiler*
Show

(2D10)[*13*]
(2D10)[*11*]
(2D10)[*10*]
(2D10)[*9*]
(2D10)[*10*]
(2D10)[*16*]
(2D10)[*5*]
(2D10)[*3*]



9.6 average, whoa there forum roller, don't be too generous.

Jeeeezus. I'm used to terrible rolls, but even this pair were "sandwiches found at the bottom of a school bag after a semester" level of putrid. 

Have a fun game guys!

----------


## Volthawk

> If you want something fitting the campaign go with something that appears to be the shifting outlines of screaming xenos ghosts bearing indecipherable images of ancient apocalypse beneath a black sky, babbling in their maddening alien tongue all the while.


Noted, good to know. I can work that in, definitely.




> With that in mind, time to roll some dice and see just messed up he is:
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> False-Man: (1d100)[*69*] Insanity
> Beyond the Pale: (1d100)[*84*] Insanity, (1d10)[*5*] Corruption
> Tormented by the Unspeakable: [roll3] Insanity
> Vile Insight: [roll4] Insanity, [roll5] Corruption
> Glimpse from Beyond: [roll6] Insanity or Corruption


Oh wait, that's enough Corruption to warrant a maligancy test. Forgot those kicked in every 10 you got. Given it's from origin path stuff, I guess anything I bought with XP doesn't count? Primarily looking at Unholy Insight there, which if it's invalid means using his actual Willpower of 28 (downside of Death World being the one homeworld with fitting mechanics).

Maligancy Test: (1d100)[*69*]
Maligancy: (1d100)[*84*]
If characteristic reduction: (1d10)[*5*]
Bloodlust, huh.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I'll allow it, yes.


sorry for dropping off the face of the planet. can i have the stats for the kroothounds?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> sorry for dropping off the face of the planet. can i have the stats for the kroothounds?


Sure. From Mark of the Xenos:

Kroot Hound (Troops) Profile
WS BS S T Ag Int Per WP Fel
40  40 (8) 30 40 18 45 30 
Movement: 8/16/24/48 Wounds: 18
Skills: Awareness (Per) +20, Concealment (Ag) +20, Silent
Move (Ag), Tracking (Int) +20.
Talents: Heightened Senses (Hearing, Smell), Sprint,
Takedown.
Traits: Bestial, Improved Natural Weapons, Natural Weapon
(Kroot Beak), Quadruped.
Weapons: Beak (1d10+8 R; Pen 0).

----------


## bramblefoot

cool cool

here is my sheet

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...vOv-__u_M/edit

----------


## DrK

Ill finish my bounty hunting militant this weekend if that is okay for timing?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Ill finish my bounty hunting militant this weekend if that is okay for timing?


Yeah thats fine.

----------


## Kvard51

I've never played RT, but have wanted to for a long time.  

I'm reading through the book to see what I might want to play, as long as you are willing to work with a newbie.

At this point, I know I want to play a Navigator.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> I've never played RT, but have wanted to for a long time.  
> 
> I'm reading through the book to see what I might want to play, as long as you are willing to work with a newbie.
> 
> At this point, I know I want to play a Navigator.


I'm fine working with newbie, so go right ahead.

----------


## Duqueen

Is there a deadline?

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show



(2d10+25)[*30*]
(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*28*]
(2d10+25)[*31*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*32*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]

----------


## Kvard51

1st set seems kind of low?


I'll do a full re-roll:

*Spoiler: Trying again...*
Show



(2d10+25)[*42*]
(2d10+25)[*29*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*44*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*45*]
(2d10+25)[*40*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]

Wounds/Fate

Wounds: (1d5)[*4*]
Fate: (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## The Glyphstone

Dang thats some superman rolls.

If you're going to make a Navigator, take a look at the Navis Primer book, its got some incredibly useful debuff gaze powers.

----------


## Kvard51

> Dang thats some superman rolls.
> 
> If you're going to make a Navigator, take a look at the Navis Primer book, its got some incredibly useful debuff gaze powers.


Thanks for the info.  Now, if I knew how to use those rolls...  :)

----------


## The Glyphstone

A navigators key stats are Willpower and Perception, so your two best scores should go there. Toughness is your third priority for defense. After that it depends; Agility is good for speed and defense, Ballistic Skill is okay if you want to carry a gun for backup offense or primary offense if you take debuff powers. Strength, Fellowship, and Intelligence do nothing for you and are your lowest priority stats.

So my suggestion would be


(2d10+25)[36] = Weapon Skill
(2d10+25)[41] = Ballistic Skill
(2d10+25)[29] = Strength
(2d10+25)[44] = Agility
(2d10+25)[40] = Toughness
(2d10+25)[35] = Intelligence
2d10+25)[42] = Perception
(2d10+25)[45] = Willpower
(2d10+25)[33] = Fellowship

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Is there a deadline?


Next weekend Im thinking.

----------


## Kvard51

> A navigators key stats are Willpower and Perception, so your two best scores should go there. Toughness is your third priority for defense. After that it depends; Agility is good for speed and defense, Ballistic Skill is okay if you want to carry a gun for backup offense or primary offense if you take debuff powers. Strength, Fellowship, and Intelligence do nothing for you and are your lowest priority stats.
> 
> So my suggestion would be
> 
> 
> (2d10+25)[36] = Weapon Skill
> (2d10+25)[41] = Ballistic Skill
> (2d10+25)[29] = Strength
> (2d10+25)[44] = Agility
> ...


thanks.  That's very helpful.

How much difference is there between 42 and 45?  Because I'm reading that Perception might be more important than Willpower and am trying to decide how to proceed.

----------


## Volthawk

> thanks.  That's very helpful.
> 
> How much difference is there between 42 and 45?  Because I'm reading that Perception might be more important than Willpower and am trying to decide how to proceed.


Besides just 45 making rolls based on that stat 3% more likely to succeed than 42, there may be some things that work off ability *bonus* (the tens digit) rather than your raw score, and in that case the 45 gets to the next bonus with one fewer advance than 42 (eg one advance to get 45 to 50 for a +5 bonus, instead of two advances to get 42 up to 52). May or may not be relevant to you, haven't looked at Navigator things for years (and even back then it wasn't an in-depth look), but that's one case where the difference can matter.

----------


## Kallimakus

> thanks.  That's very helpful.
> 
> How much difference is there between 42 and 45?  Because I'm reading that Perception might be more important than Willpower and am trying to decide how to proceed.


Normally the base mechanic is to roll under your score (modified in increments of 10 by the difficulty of the task). Other mechanics might call for the characteristic bonus, where the first number counts and 42 and 45 are both 4.
But most prerequisites are increments of 5, so might require a WP of 45, rather than 42. I don't see any beside Duty Unto Death, which isn't available to Navigators
I only have the core book, and confess to not having read all of that. With that caveat, I think that you will be using your exp budget to increase both stats by at least 5, and can easily spare 10 for key stats.

It's best to look through the Talent index of other sourcebooks to make sure you don't miss out, but starting at over 40, I don't think there's more than the ~250 exp of a stat boost difference.

----------


## The Glyphstone

The other thing is that some Navigator powers roll Willpower to activate and others roll Perception. So you might want to keep those 'flexible' until you decide what your power array will be.

----------


## Iku Rex

> A navigators key stats are Willpower and Perception, so your two best scores should go there. Toughness is your third priority for defense. After that it depends; Agility is good for speed and defense, Ballistic Skill is okay if you want to carry a gun for backup offense or primary offense if you take debuff powers. Strength, Fellowship, and Intelligence do nothing for you and are your lowest priority stats.


[de-lurking]
All but one of the Navigator's starting skills are based on Intelligence. Navigation (Warp) (*Int*) in particular is important for Navigators who want to, eh, _navigate_.

I suppose you don't need to be good at navigation for a typical "dungeoncrawl" kind of game, but Intelligence-based skills can still be useful.
[re-lurking]

----------


## Duqueen

Let's see what happens

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(2d10+25)[*45*]
(2d10+25)[*29*]
(2d10+25)[*40*]
(2d10+25)[*36*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*43*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]

----------


## The Glyphstone

> [de-lurking]
> All but one of the Navigator's starting skills are based on Intelligence. Navigation (Warp) (*Int*) in particular is important for Navigators who want to, eh, _navigate_.
> 
> I suppose you don't need to be good at navigation for a typical "dungeoncrawl" kind of game, but Intelligence-based skills can still be useful.
> [re-lurking]


While this is true, you can buy ranks in Navigate and significantly boost your roll with a perception skill test, so raw stats are lessened. Navigator powers are strict stat tests.

The real problem is that the entire core chapter on Warp navigation is superfluous to the game because there is no set baseline. The base travel time is an arbitrary value set by the GM, and the results of your skill tests modify it to an equally arbitrary result. And it gets even worse if you use the Navis Primer rules, which basically turns every warp journey into Navigator Russian Roulette; great thematically but sucks to be the guy playing it. I've never had a group that played out the warp travel rules as written beyond random warp events.

----------


## Duqueen

> Let's see what happens
> 
> *Spoiler: Rolls*
> Show
> 
> 
> (2d10+25)[*36*]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> ...


rerolling the 29:

(2d10+25)[*36*]

----------


## Volthawk

Can we use our Extremely Rare acquisitions to get higher-craftsmanship versions of more common things, or multiple copies, like with the default starting acquisitions (ie getting a good-craftsmanship Very Rare item, or two or three copies of a Very Rare item)? Got mine down as expanding my mechadendrite array (in part because I forgot that Explorators got free starting cybernetics until an hour ago), and they're all Very Rare so I figured I'd check this point - the craftsmanship improvement does nothing except for fluff purposes (well, bar the edge cases where attacking with a medicae or utility knife is relevant), but the multiple copies may be relevant as the Machinator Array lets you add different weapons to ballistic mechadendrites. Outside of my character, people might want to start with a bunch of grenades or paired pistols or something, so worth checking in any case.

And also, to confirm, these two are instead of the two default starting characters get and not in addition to, right?

----------


## boj0

More rolls:
Wounds: (1d5)[*1*]
Fate: (1d10)[*8*]
Insanity: (1d5)[*1*]
Corruption: (1d5)[*1*]

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Can we use our Extremely Rare acquisitions to get higher-craftsmanship versions of more common things, or multiple copies, like with the default starting acquisitions (ie getting a good-craftsmanship Very Rare item, or two or three copies of a Very Rare item)? Got mine down as expanding my mechadendrite array (in part because I forgot that Explorators got free starting cybernetics until an hour ago), and they're all Very Rare so I figured I'd check this point - the craftsmanship improvement does nothing except for fluff purposes (well, bar the edge cases where attacking with a medicae or utility knife is relevant), but the multiple copies may be relevant as the Machinator Array lets you add different weapons to ballistic mechadendrites. Outside of my character, people might want to start with a bunch of grenades or paired pistols or something, so worth checking in any case.
> 
> And also, to confirm, these two are instead of the two default starting characters get and not in addition to, right?


Yes, you can use the acquisition to get better craftsmanship versions of lesser items or multiples, but any multiples must be of the same item.

And yes, these acquisitions are instead of any normal acquisitions a player would get in the character generation process.

----------


## Kvard51

> [de-lurking]
> All but one of the Navigator's starting skills are based on Intelligence. Navigation (Warp) (*Int*) in particular is important for Navigators who want to, eh, _navigate_.
> 
> I suppose you don't need to be good at navigation for a typical "dungeoncrawl" kind of game, but Intelligence-based skills can still be useful.
> [re-lurking]


Gathering this is more of a "dungeoncrawl" kind of game?

Would I be better off doing something else, then?  Before I get too deep into this creation?

----------


## The Glyphstone

Navigators are still very potent combatants. If you build for Gaze powers and the party is careful not to get caught in them, you become a 15-meter flamethrower of pure murder. There's also a single-target power that turns one enemy into a helpless bullet pinata for your friends.

Warp Navigation is just one thing a Navigator does, and despite how crucial it is in setting, you're still a force to be reckoned with.

----------


## Kvard51

> Navigators are still very potent combatants. If you build for Gaze powers and the party is careful not to get caught in them, you become a 15-meter flamethrower of pure murder. There's also a single-target power that turns one enemy into a helpless bullet pinata for your friends.
> 
> Warp Navigation is just one thing a Navigator does, and despite how crucial it is in setting, you're still a force to be reckoned with.


So, how much effort should I put into the Navigation part for this game?

----------


## Henry the 57th

> So, how much effort should I put into the Navigation part for this game?


As the premise indicates, at least for the first segment this is going to be a primarily planet-based campaign. Take that as you will.

----------


## Thragka

This looks like a very fun concept, and since there's a little bit of time left, I'm going to make some rolls and see whether I have time to put a character together.  :Small Smile:  I am thinking a Missionary would suit the hook!

Initial characteristics rolls:
*Spoiler*
Show

(2d10+25)[*40*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*37*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]
(2d10+25)[*33*]
(2d10+25)[*32*]
(2d10+25)[*35*]

----------


## Thragka

Those aren't too bad, I'll take the single re-roll to try to beat 32: (2d10+25)[*39*]

----------


## Hemnon

Oh maaaan, it's been a while since I saw, let alone PLAYED a Rogue Trader game.

I guess I'll give it a roll and shot, if still open to interest?

Off the top of my head would be a Rogue Trader character - Newcoming to the power of holding that Warrant of Trade and thus needs some loyal (or at least invested) Senior Officers and People-of-Note to lean on and make use of to ensure PROFIT for the Dynasty.

Or, maybe an Explorator. Fed up with the hypocrisy of the more central-imperial worlds and fellow Mechanicus' Techpriests buying into the same hypocritical nonsense of 'Xenos Tech Bad'. It's THERE, we can LEARN from it. Knowledge must be discovered and safeguarded. If not to use it ourselves, then at least learn from it and how that knowledge can be put to use against the enemies of humanity. It's only logical.


But... for now, let's try some rolls.
*Spoiler: Dice rollz*
Show


(2d10+25)[*39*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*32*]
(2d10+25)[*41*]
(2d10+25)[*32*]
(2d10+25)[*43*]
(2d10+25)[*32*]
(2d10+25)[*38*]





Huh... not bad. Guess I'll re-roll one of those 32s.
But tomorrow. Now it is bedtime.

----------


## Kvard51

> As the premise indicates, at least for the first segment this is going to be a primarily planet-based campaign. Take that as you will.


I'll try to be balanced, but lean into the Lidless Stare a bit.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Luckily, it's pretty easy to do both. You have more than enough XP to fill up your power slots and still buy plenty of skills (Psyniscience and Navigate: Warp are your key skills) and Stats (Willpower, Perception, Intelligence).

----------


## Hemnon

> Luckily, it's pretty easy to do both. You have more than enough XP to fill up your power slots and still buy plenty of skills (Psyniscience and Navigate: Warp are your key skills) and Stats (Willpower, Perception, Intelligence).


Navigators have always been cool to me and the concept of sacrifice of body, maybe even mind for the sake of the imperium on a very personal, individual level for the navigators.
I still recall my first navigator character who literally saw the warp and currents of musical notes, orchestral expressions, the light of the Emperor being a calm, clear tone of safety.
And who used his own blood for the scrying and omen-seeking before warptravels. smattering it all over parchment and having it up all over the navigator's sanctuary to find just the right one that described the right omens he sought - utterly maniacly painting random stuff on paper with his own blood until pale from bloodloss.

Been so long ago now (like nearly 10 years iirc) XD

----------


## DrK

PC is finished @ Henry57th if you want to check him over and make sure you are happy with kit stuff (normally the bone of contention in the 40K games  :Small Smile: )

----------


## Henry the 57th

> PC is finished @ Henry57th if you want to check him over and make sure you are happy with kit stuff (normally the bone of contention in the 40K games )


Ill look over it in a bit but at first glance youll want to add some background.

----------


## Volthawk

*Spoiler: Agares X-7*
Show


*Career:* Explorator, Rank 4 (Rank 3 -> Genetor)
*Elite Advance Packages:* Glimpse From Beyond [Unholy Insight, 2d10->13 Insanity, access to purchase table], Void-Mad Prophet [1d10->9 Insanity, Whispers Unheard]

*Homeworld:* Death World [+5 S, +5 T, -5 WP, -5 Fel, Survival, Resistance (Poison), Paranoid, Survivor]
*Birthright:* Unnatural Origin (False-Man) [+3 S, +3 WS, -3 Fel, Ambidextrous, Autosanguine, Chem-Geld, 2d10->17 Insanity]
*Lure of the Void:* Tainted (Mutant) [Random Mutation - Wyrdling; 200xp paid to set to Hulking]
*Trials and Travails:* Darkness (Dark Secret) [+6 T, 1d5->1 Insanity]
*Motivation:* Fear (Tormented by the Unspeakable) [Jaded, Light Sleeper, Resistance (Fear), 2d10->12 Insanity]
*Lineage:* Accursed Be Thy Name (Vile Insights) [Forbidden Lore (Heresy, Mutants, Xenos), 2d5->2 Insanity, 2d5->4 Corruption]

*Characteristics*
*Spoiler*
Show

Characteristic
Base
Origin
Advances
Total

Weapon Skill
41
3
5
49 (+4)

Ballistic Skill
34
0
0
34 (+3)

Strength1
42
18
30
90 (+9)

Toughness1
39
11
30
80 (+8)

Agility 1
36
0
-5
31 (+3)

Intelligence2
34
0
0
34 (+3)

Perception
34
0
0
34 (+3)

Willpower2
33
-2
0
31 (+1)

Fellowship 1
33
-8
-5
20 (+2)


1Machinator Array and Brute both grant +10 Strength and Toughness, the former also causing a -5 penalty to Agility and Fellowship, these are included in the "Advance" column along with normal advances. Hulking's +10 Strength is noted under the "Origin" column, as it came about through the origin path.
2Unholy Insight allows for using Insanity or Corruption instead of Intelligence and Willpower for tests, so tests based on those characteristics use an effective value of 54 instead of listed value, although listed value is still used for determining bonus and other non-test applications

*Wounds* 27/27 (2+5 on 1d5 roll+(2*5) TB after chargen+10 mutations)
*Fatigue* 0/8
*Fate* 3/3
*Soak* 8 TB + 5 AP

*Insanity* 55
*Mental Disorders*
Horrific Nightmares (Minor): After stressful days, make a Willpower test to avoid night terrors, failure inflicts one Fatigue

*Corruption* 4
*Maligancies*
None



*Skills*
*Spoiler*
Show


As mentioned in Characteristics, Unholy Insight allows for replacing Intelligence and Willpower with Insanity for tests, values here reflect this. Misc primarily refers to tools and equipment, but also talents other than Talented (eg Disturbing Voice and Master Chirurgeon's Medicae boost), conditional bonuses not counted.

Skill
Characteristic
Training
Misc
Total Value

Awareness
Per
+10
+10
54

Chem-Use
Int
+0
+0
55

Common Lore (Machine Cult)
Int
+0
+0
55

Common Lore (Tech)
Int
+0
+0
55

Dodge
Ag
+10
+0
41

Forbidden Lore (Archeotech)
Int
+0
+0
55

Forbidden Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus)
Int
+0
+0
55

Forbidden Lore (Heresy)
Int
+0
+0
55

Forbidden Lore (Mutants)
Int
0
+0
5

Forbidden Lore (Xenos)
Int
+0
+0
75

Literacy
Int
+0
+0
55

Logic
Int
+0
+0
55

Medicae
Int
+20
+40
115

Scholastic Lore (Chymistry)
Int
+0
+0
55

Secret Tongue (Tech)
Int
+0
+0
55

Speak Language (Explorator Binary)
Int
+0
+0
55

Speak Language (Low Gothic)
Int
+0
+0
55

Speak Language (Techna-Lingua)
Int
+0
+0
55

Survival
Int
+0
+0
55

Tech-Use
Int
+20
+10
85

Trade (Technomat)
Int
+0
+0
55





*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Combat*
Ambidextrous: Use both hands equally well, no penalty for actions using off-hand
Iron Jaw: Ignore the effects of Stunning with a successful Toughness test
Logis Implant: Spend a Reaction and succeed on a Tech-Use test to get +10 to all WS/BS tests until end of next turn, Toughness test to avoid fatigue
Paranoia: +2 Initiative, GM may secretly test Perception to notice hidden threats
Resistance (Fear, Poison): +10 to tests to resist relevant effects

*Skill*
Disturbing Voice: +10 Intimidate and Interrogation, -10 to most Fellowship tests
Master Chirurgeon: +10 Medicae, treating heavily/critically wounded patients restores 2 damage on a success instead of 1, grant +20 to patients' tests to resist limb loss from critical damage

*Proficiency/Trait*
A Machine of Flesh (Brute, Feel No Pain, Regeneration): Gain the listed traits/mutations
Basic Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic basic weapons
Machinator Array: +10 Strength and Toughness, -5 Agility and Fellowship, expanded ballistic mechadendrite armament, three times heavier, sink in water
Mechadendrite Use (Utility, Weapon): Can use mechadendrites of this type without issue
Melee Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic melee weapons
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic pistol weapons

*Misc*
Autosanguine: Always count as Lightly Wounded for healing, heal at a rate of 2 damage/day
Chem-Geld: Immune to seduction, Charm tests again you are one step harder, 1 Insanity
Jaded: Mundane events don't cause Fear tests or grant Insanity 
Light Sleeper: Always count as awake for Awareness/surprise purposes 
Luminen Charge: Spend a minute and succeed on a Toughness test (modifier varies based on task) to power machinery, Toughness test to avoid fatigue
Prosanguine: Spend 10 minutes and succeed on a Tech-Use test to remove 1d5 Damage, 96-00 overloads system and prevents use of this and Autosanguine for a week



*Traits*
*Spoiler*
Show


Brute: +10 Strength and Toughness
Feel No Pain: +5 Wounds and the Iron Jaw talent
Hulking: +10 Strength, +5 Wounds, Hulking
Mechanicus Implants: +20 to resist airborne gases/toxins, various other systems with no mechanical effect
Only The Insane Will Prosper: Immune to Fear (1) and (2) [not actuallt a trait, rather a universal rule that applies to him more than most, but here for ease of reference] 
Paranoid: -10 to Fellowship tests in formal settings
Regeneration: At the end of each round, make a Toughness test to regain 1 wound
Size (Hulking): +10 to enemy to-hit rolls, -10 Concealment, +1 AB for movement
Survivor: +10 to tests to resist Fear or Pinning
Unholy Insight: Can use Insanity instead of Int or WP for tests; can gain 1 Insanity or Corruption to gain +10 on one Forbidden Lore test
Whispers Unheard: Spend a Half Action and succeed on an Intelligence test (result=<Insanity), until the end of next turn all Int-based skills are Basic with a +1/2 Insanity bonus, gain 1d5-2 Insanity per Int test that benefits 



*Equipment*
*Spoiler*
Show


Note: Some Scarce additions have been made - medikit, photo-visor, upgraded void suit, vox-caster and drugs for the medicae mechadendrite's injectors.

Boltgun: Basic, Range 90m, S/2/4, 1d10+5 X, Pen 4, Clip 24, Rld Full, Tearing
Ballistic Mechadendrite Laspistol: Pistol, Range 20m, S/2/-, 1d10+2 E, Pen 0, Clip 20, Rld Full, Reliable, can be used as a Reaction or as a Half action

Good-Craftsmanship Power Fist: Melee, 2d10+18 E, Power Field, Unwieldly, +5 to hit
Good-Craftsmanship Power Axe (attached to Ballistic Mechadendrite): Melee, 1d10+16 E, Pen 7, Power Field, Unbalanced, +5 to hit, can be used as a Reaction or as a Half action

Enforcer Light Carapace: 5 AP, All Locations

Combi-tool: +10 Tech-Use
Dataslate
Injector (Sacred Unguents)
Medikit: +20 Medicae
Micro-bead
Multikey: +10 Security vs locks
Photo-Visor
Void Suit (Selenite-Pattern)
Vox-Caster

Ballistic Mechadendrite (x2): Limbs equipped with laspistols, can be switched out for other one-handed weapons, can use weapon as a Reaction or half action, but not both in the same round
Manipulator Mechadendrite: Additional limbs that can extend up to 1.5m, grant +20 to Strength tests using it, are capable of fine manipulation and can lock around an anchoring point as a free action, improvisd weapon dealing 1d5+2 I, Primitive
Medicae Mechandendrite: +10 Medicae, 6 injectors (2 loaded with Slaught, 2 with Spur, 2 with Stimm), staunch Blood Loss as a half action, limb amputation is only Challenging (+0), +10 Interrogation, improvised weapon dealing 1d5 R damage 

Servo-Skull (Skulls? They are Scarce, and it makes a degree of sense to have more than the starting one, but they're a little more involved than the average item)



*Experience (15,000 XP)*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Rank 1: 4,500-7,000xp*
1050: Origin Path
250: Simple Weapon Skill Advance
100: Simple Strength Advance
100: Simple Toughness Advance
400: Glimpse From Beyond
100: Secret Tongue (Tech)
500: Mechadendrite Use (Utility)

*Rank 2: 7,000-10,000xp*
250: Intermediate Strength Advance
250: Intermediate Toughness Advance
400: Void-Mad Prophet
200: Dodge
200: Medicae
200: Tech-Use +10
300: Forbidden Lore (Xenos) +10
400: Forbidden Lore (Xenos) +20
200: Prosanguine
500: Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)

*Rank 3 (Genetor): 10,000-13,000xp*
100: Awareness
200: Chem-Use
200: Dodge +10
200: Medicae +10
200: Tech-Use +20
200: Disturbing Voice
200: Luminen Charge
200: Paranoia
500: A Machine of Flesh (Brute)
500: A Machine of Flesh (Feel No Pain)
500: A Machine of Flesh (Regeneration)

*Rank 4: 13,000-15,000xp*
100: Awareness +10
200: Medicae +20
200: Scholastic Lore (Chymistry)
500: Machinator Array
500: Master Chirurgeon
500: Mechadendrite Use (Weapon)



*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show


Agares was not born. He was made, the creation of a Mechanicus sect fascinated with the art of biological engineering and the secrets of the flesh of the alien. They experimented a little with his creation, the result leaving him mutated from creation, significantly larger than the average human. The project was a success, though, and as Agares was reasonably intelligent and willing to learn, they brought him into the fold, taught him some of their secrets, and readied him for the greater cosmos. He was to be their agent out there, after all, delving into the dark corners of the universe to bring back the lore his creators so desperately wanted. His own curiosity drove him as much as the desire to do right by his creators, readily accepting their ways and beliefs, and he took to the search with enthusiasm.

He got what they wanted, and even more so. The details - the whats and wheres - are...fragmented a little for him, but over the years he explored where many wouldn't dare, learned dark secrets about the alien, and eventually paid the price. His memory of the encounter, on a distant planet he can't name, is...even messier than most of that period, but a few things have stuck with him, even when he sleeps - especially when he sleeps. Ghosts, long dead but not restful xenos spirits, screaming, raging, their strange language the backdrop to visions of the end of everything, the death of a world. Which world? He doesn't know - or doesn't remember, perhaps. He just knows that he is not free of what happened there. Part of it is what's inside him, small changes and warping and altering of his cybermantle, alien technology that protects him, yes, but also...what? He doesn't know, but he has never felt free of them ever since, their spirits haunting his every step, their babbling echoing in his ears, their knowledge...or is it his knowledge? Anyway. He also knows that if he learns more, finds out their secrets, that may be the key to defeating them. Or understanding them? One or the other.

On his journeys, though, one thing has became clear. What he was, was not enough. Not for what lurked in the corners of his vision and the darkness in his mind. First, he turned to the typical ways of the Mechanicus. Enhancing the machine already within him, adding mechadendrites...that wasn't enough. So he turned to the ways of his creators, the ways of genetic engineering and making the flesh stronger. The flesh, after all, was part of the problem - the way his organic mind held onto fear - but he wouldn't deny it existed, or cut it away...no, instead he would make it stronger. Strength, endurance, recovery after injury...all honed and improved. His time in the dark places of the world had brought about physical changes as well, and those were understood and harnessed, but still...not enough. The true way was both, the union between the machine of flesh and the machine of metal into something greater than both...yes...that may work. It took a return home, to those that created him and set him on this path, to be fitted with the machinator array, but this...yes, this may do. Perhaps.

In any case, it would have to do. A Rogue Trader vessel, headed for the Koronus Expanse, was Agares' next destination. It semeed that they had call for one with his knowledge. His secrets. The Egarian Dominion, meanwhile, had its own call for him. The stories that had been relayed back from the crews working there. Their fear. It resonated with him, reminded him of his own fears, what lurked in his nightmares. This was important. He had to know more.

*Appearance:*
It is known that as time goes on, tech-priests change from the human norm as fits their concept of perfection, and Agares is an extreme case of that. Between cybernetic augmentation, most signficantly the heavy machinator array embedded into his cyber-mantle, biological and genetic enhancements, and genuine mutation, Agares is very obviously not a baseline human, a hulking, looming figure hidden behind red Mechanicus robes and a mixture of armour and cybernetic. Four mechadendrites snake out from holes in the back of the robes - a pair designed for utility, medical equipment and manipulators, and a pair designed for war, a humming power axe and pistol. His disturbed nature, while masked by the obscuring robes, is noticeable in his movements - the way his mechadendrites constantly twitch and snake about when he's not focusing on them, as if keeping watch for some predator, for instance.

----------


## Lord of Gifts

Re-rolling the 31: (2d10+25)[*30*]

----------


## Hemnon

Alright I'll do a reroll of one of those 32s.
(2d10+25)[*32*]

I guess i'll stick with a 32 to then.

----------


## Henry the 57th

Just a heads up, ya'll: anyone wanting to submit a character for consideration has until *Sunday the 11th, 10pm Eastern Time* to do so. Please keep that in mind as you work on your sheets, and I'll look forward to reviewing them soon.

----------


## Kvard51

Well, I won't be able to get done in time.  '

I'm a nurse and we just got hit by Covid again, hard, on my unit.  17 cases as of last night.  Kind of took away from my time to finish up.

Good luck and have fun.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Well, I won't be able to get done in time.  '
> 
> I'm a nurse and we just got hit by Covid again, hard, on my unit.  17 cases as of last night.  Kind of took away from my time to finish up.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.


Ouch, sorry to hear that. I hope your job will calm down and the patients will recover well.

----------


## DrK

Added a brief background to the background spoiler block so should be done now

----------


## Thragka

Ive also been busier than expected, though not nearly for any such noble a reason as Kvard51! So good luck  and have fun to all.

----------


## Volthawk

Oh right yes, today's the day. Will get background written up properly in time. Also, made a quick table of the sheets so far (and others who've mentioned interest and rolled but haven't posted a sheet yet, noting down any career preferences mentioned and taking out the people who've had to drop):

Player
Sheet
Career

Volthawk
Agares X-7
Explorator (Genetor)

The Gylphstone
Jay 218
Astropath (Transubstantial Initiate)

DrK
Krieger Huss
Arch-Militant (Manhunter)

bramblefoot
Chocha Kyrek
Kroot Mercenary

Kallimakus
Xerxefina Winter
Void-Master

 Burden King
TBD
Seneschal

BloodyMagpie
TBD
Seneschal/Void-Master

Lord of Gifts
TBD
TBD

 boj0
TBD
Rogue Trader

Duqueen
TBD
TBD

Hemnon
TBD
Rogue Trader/Explorator

----------


## The Glyphstone

A little less than 8 hours to go for the in-progress characters.

----------


## boj0

Thankfully, I have the day off, so I will have the sheet finished on time!

----------


## Kallimakus

I'm copying the template from Volthawk

*Spoiler: Xerxefina Winter*
Show


*Career:* Voidmaster, Rank 4
*Elite Advance Packages:* Nope

*Homeworld:* Noble Born [+5 Fel, -5 WP, treat literacy, speak language (high gothic, low gothic) as Untrained basic skills.
Etiquette: +10 to Interaction skills in formal situation and for high authority.
Legacy of Wealth: +1 Profit Factor
Supremely Connected: Peer (Military)
Vendetta: She has a history with 
*Birthright:* Vaunted: +3 Agility, -3 Perception, Decadent Talent, (1d5)[*2*] Corruption
*Lure of the Void:* Zealot - Unnerving Clarity: +5 Willpower, -5 Fellowship. (Look at me, I negated my origin bonuses!)
*Trials and Travails:* Hand of War - Hatred (Secessionists/Criminals), Leap Up
*Motivation:* Vengeance - Hatred (Eldar)

*Characteristics*
*Spoiler*
Show

Characteristic
Base
Origin
Advances
Total

Weapon Skill
39
0
5
44 (+4)

Ballistic Skill
38
0
15
53 (+5)

Strength
34
0
10
 44(+4)

Toughness
44
0
5
49 (+4)

Agility
36
3
15
54

Intelligence
42
0
0
42 (+4)

Perception
36
-3
+10
43 (+4)

Willpower
35
0
5
40 (+4)

Fellowship
39
0
5
44 (+4)



*Wounds* 17/17
*Fatigue* 0/4
*Fate* 2/2
*Soak* 4 TB + 4 AP (all)

*Insanity* 0
*Mental Disorders* Nope

*Corruption* Whatever I rolled.
*Maligancies* Hopefully not

*Skills*
*Spoiler*
Show



Skill
Characteristic
Training
Misc
Total Value

Awareness
Per
+10
+0
53

Charm
Fel
+0
+0
44

Command
Fel
+0
+0
44

Common Lore (Imperial Navy)
Int
+0
+0
43

Common Lore (Koronus Expanse)
Int
+0
+0
43

Common Lore (War)
Int
+0
+0
42

Dodge
Ag
+20
+0
74

Drive (ground vehicles)
Ag
+0
+0
54

Drive (skimmer/hover)
Ag
+0
+0
54

Forbidden Lore (Xenos)
Int
+0
+0
42

Literacy
Int
+0
+0
21 Basic Untrained

Navigation (Stellar)
Int
+10

52

Pilot (Flyers)
Agi
+20
+10
83

Pilot (Spacecraft)
Agi
+20
+10
83

Pilot (Anything else)
Agi
+0
+0
26 (untrained basic)

Scholastic Lore (Astromancy)
Int
+0
+0
42

Scrutiny
Per
+0
+0
43

Secret Tongue (Military)
Int
+0
+0
42

Secret Tongue (Underdeck)
Int
+0
+0
42

Speak Language (High Gothic)
Int
+0
+0
42

Speak Language (Low Gothic)
Int
+0
+0
53

Trade (Voidfarer)
Int
+0
+0






*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Combat*
Hatred: +10 to attack select creatures (Criminals, eldar, pirates)
Leap Up: Stand up as free action
Nerves of Steel: Re-roll WP checks to avoid or recover Pinning
Rapid Reload: Reduce reload time by half
Takedown: No penalty for using Stun in combat. Can make a Takedown, Half Action, if she hits and would have dealt damage, enemy must take a T test or be stunned for 1 round
True Grit: Halve any critical damage taken

*Skill*
Decadence: Gain uncanny resistance to drugs and alcohol (2xT before passing out, +10 to resist addiction)
Hot Shot Pilot: All pilot skills are treated as Basic, +10 to all trained Pilot skills)
Peer: +10 on all fellowship tests with select groups (Imperial Navy, Military, Nobility)

*Proficiency/Trait*
Melee Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic melee weapons
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic pistol weapons

*Misc*
Hardy: Treated as lightly injured when recovering from injuries
Jaded: Mundane events don't cause Fear tests or grant Insanity 
Sound Constitution x4: Extra Wounds, accounted for




*Equipment*
*Spoiler*
Show


Bolt Pistol (Ceres): Pistol, Range 30m, S/2/-, 1d10+5 X, Pen 4, Clip 8, Rld Full, Tearing
Good-Craftsmanship Inferno Pistol: Pistol, Range 10m, S/-/-, 2d10+8 E, Pen 13, Clip 3, Rld Full, Reliable
Good-Craftsmanship Power Fist: Melee, 2d10+8 E, Pen 9, Power Field, Unwieldy, +5 to hit
Best Craftsmanship Mono sword: Melee, 1d10+4 R, Pen 2, Balanced, Mono +10 to hit

Guard Flak Armour: 4 AP, All Locations
micro bead, void suit, blessed ship token, re-breather, Imperial Navy uniform, 2 bottles of Amasec, pict-corder, vox-caster

Were we allowed to have some comon gear on hand?



*Experience (15000 XP)*
*Spoiler*
Show


*T1* 2700/2500 
Awareness (100), Dodge (100), Drive (ground vehicles) (100), Scrutiny (100), Trade (Voidfarer) (100)
Weapon Skill (Simple 250), Ballistic Skill (simple 100, Intermediate 250), Agility Simple 100, Intermediate 250) Perception (Simple 250, Intermediate 500), Willpower (Simple 100) 
Sound Constitution x2 (400)
*T2* 2800/3000
Command (200), Common Lore (Koronus Expanse) (200), Dodge +10 (200), Drive (Skimmer/hover) (100), Pilot +10 (Flyers) (200), Pilot (Spacecraft) +10 (200), Secret Tongue (Military) (200), Secret Tongue (Underdeck) (200)
Fellowship (Simple) (500)
Hatred (Pirates) (200), Sound Constitution (200), Takedown (200), True Grit (200) (5500)
*T3* 3050/3000 
Awareness +10 (200), Charm (200), Navigation (Stellar) +10 (200) Pilot (Flyers) +20 (200) Pilot (Spacecraft) +20 (200), Speak Language (High Gothic) (200)
Ballistic Skill (Trained) (500) Strength (Simple) (250), Agility (Trained) (500)
Hardy (200), Rapid Reload (200), Sound Constitution (200)
*T4* 1850/2000 
Dodge +20 (200)
Toughness (Simple) (250), Strength (Intermediate) (500)
Hot Shot Pilot (500), Jaded (200), Peer (Imperial Navy) (200)

Unspent exp: 100


*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show

Going to keep this short here to make it.
Born intoa family with rich military history but broke tradition to join the Imperial Navy rather than guard. They have bigger guns. Xerefina is of the opinion that if there's something left where the shot lands, she needs a bigger gun.

Served on the bridge crew of *Imperial Right*, an escort frigate, drafted into a void war against secessionists. Relatively isolated from the worst of fighting, safely on the bridge of a mile-long ship and protected by banks of void shields, deploying weapons that could reduce city blocks to nothing. Following this campaign, the vessel was deployed on anti-piracy patrol and was attacked by eldar corsairs, who penetrated the bridge and killed some of the bridge vrew, sparing some including Xerxefina, though she could ill explain why.

She commanded the vessel back to a friendly dockyard, her superiors stripped of command for their clear failure to either stop the attack on their vessel or die trying, leading to Xerxefina being given her first command. She served for decades before running again into the eldar corsairs. This time with a ship under her command ravaged and limping to port, her career commanding starships was over, and she avoided harsher punishments only by virtue of her high birth.

It was from this low point of her life that she was hired by the current rogue trader. She gets to live the life she loves piloting a voidship as she was born to, and the Rogue Trader one of the finest voidfarers of her generation.

Would prefer a crew that was significantly less ragtag than it is. Will be disappointed.

----------


## Volthawk

Going to change my origin path a little, and that means a mutation roll, because Agares wasn't weird enough already: (1d100)[*51*]
Edit: ...it's Wyrdling. Okay, dice, I was expecting just more physical weirdness, and figured rolling was more fun than just picking, but here we go.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, that's my sheet done. Took the option from Mutant to pick an option (Hulking) by spending XP to dodge Wyrdling, since he's already weird enough without adding psychic stuff to the mix (particularly as we have a good astropath already) - if I need to stand with what I rolled, lemme know and I'll adjust. If nothing else, that roll making me look at Navis Primer showed me another Elite Advance that fits, so I've taken Void-Mad Prophet too, requiring more Insanity: (1d10)[*9*].

----------


## Volthawk

Apologies for yet another post, but looking at my earlier rolls I messed up and rolled the wrong dice for his Lineage. Fixing that: (2d5)[*2*] Insanity, (2d5)[*4*] Corruption

_Now_ I'm all done, I promise.

----------


## Lord of Gifts

*Insanity:* (1d5)[*5*]
*Corruption:* (1d5)[*1*]

----------


## Lord of Gifts

*Roland Thane*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Home World:* Imperial World
*Birthright:* In Service to the Throne (One Amongst Billions)
*Lure of the Void:* Hunter (Xenos Hunter)
*Trials and Travails:* Dark Voyage
*Motivation:* Exhilaration (No Joy Unexplored)
*Career:* Seneschal


*Characteristics*
*WS:* 34
*BS:* 54 (41+3+10)
*S:* 31 (34-3)
*T:* 40 (37+3)
*Ag:* 40 (35+5)
*Per:* 39 (34+5)
*Int:* 55 (37+3+15)
*WP:* 30 (30+3-3)
*Fel:* 46 (36+10)

*Wounds:* 15
*Fate Points:* 3
*Corruption:* 1
*Insanity:* 5


*Skills*
Awareness (Per) +10
Barter (Fel) +10
Blather (Fel)
Carouse (T)
Charm (Fel)
Chem-Use (Int)
Ciphers (Underworld) (Int)
Commerce (Fel)
Common Lore (Adeptus Arbites, Adeptus Mechanicus, Administratum, Imperium, Koronus Expanse) (Int)
Common Lore (Underworld) (Int) +10
Concealment (Ag)
Deceive (Fel)
Disguise (Fel)
Dodge (Ag) +10
Drive (Ground Vehicles) (Ag)
Evaluate (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Archeotech, Pirates, The Warp, Xenos) (Int)
Inquiry (Fel)
Interrogation (WP)
Literacy (Int)
Logic (Int)
Scholastic Lore (Bureaucracy) (Int)
Scrutiny (Per)
Search (Per)
Secret Tongue (Rogue Traders, Underdeck) (Int)
Security (Ag)
Shadowing (Ag)
Silent Move (Ag)
Sleight of Hand (Ag)
Speak Language (Eldar, High Gothic, Low Gothic, Traders Cant) (Int)
Tech Use (Int)
Tracking (Int)


*Talents*
Basic Weapon Training (Universal)
Decadence
Infused Knowledge
Marksman
Paranoia
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)
Quick Draw
Sound Constitution (x4)
Sprint
Unremarkable


*Traits*
Blessed Ignorance
Hagiography
Liturgical Familiarity
Seeker of Lore


*Equipment*
Autoquill
Boltgun
Cameleoline Cloak
Chrono
Conversion Field *(Into the Storm)*
Dataslate
Enforcer Light Carapace (Best Craftsmanship)
Inferno Pistol
Micro-bead
Multikey
Robes (Two Sets)
Synskin
Xeno-mesh Armour


*Spoiler: Experience*
Show

*Spent:* 15,000
*Remaining:* 0

*Origin Path (5,100)*
200: Exhilaration (No Joy Unexplored)
200: Hunter (Xenos Hunter)
200: In Service to the Throne (One Amongst Billions)

*Rank 1 (2,000)*
100: Awareness
100: Charm
100: Disguise
100: Dodge
100: Security
100: Silent Move
250: Simple Ag Advance
250: Simple BS Advance
400: Sound Constitution (x2)
500: Intermediate BS Advance

*Rank 2 (3,000)*
100: Simple Fel Advance
100: Simple Int Advance
100: Simple Per Advance
200: Barter +10
200: Common Lore (Administratum)
200: Common Lore (Koronus Expanse)
200: Concealment
200: Forbidden Lore (Xenos)
200: Scholastic Lore (Bureaucracy)
200: Scrutiny
200: Shadowing
200: Sleight of Hand
200: Speak Language (High Gothic)
200: Tech-Use
250: Intermediate Fel Advance
250: Intermediate Int Advance

*Rank 3 (3,000)*
100: Secret Tongue (Rogue Traders)
200: Awareness +10
200: Blather
200: Common Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus)
200: Common Lore (Imperium)
200: Forbidden Lore (Pirates)
200: Interrogation
200: Quick Draw
200: Search
200: Secret Tongue (Underdeck)
200: Speak Language (Eldar)
400: Sound Constitution (x2)
500: Trained Int Advance

*Rank 4 (1,900)*
200: Chem-Use
200: Ciphers (Underworld)
200: Common Lore (Underworld) +10
200: Dodge +10
200: Drive (Ground Vehicles)
200: Logic
200: Marksman
500: Infused Knowledge





*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Rolands early life was about as dull and mundane as is possible in the Imperium of Man. He was born and raised on Hesiods wake, a reasonably peaceful agri-world in the Calixis Sector. Here he was safe from the violence and brutality that plagues any death world or underhive, but he was equally far removed from the excessive luxury enjoyed by Imperial Nobility. He was always looking for opportunities to serve the Imperium while advancing his own position, and eventually enlisted in the Adeptus Arbites in search of excitement. 

Despite his youthful naïveté, he was competent enough to succeed. His charm and cunning were noted by his instructors during basic training, and he was sent for further specialist training as a detective. He excelled in this role for years, though with time and experience he became more cynical and morally flexible. During a posting on Malfi he crossed a clear line, taking bribes and profiting from the trafficking of proscribed goods. Inevitably this was discovered by an internal investigation, and he was forced to flee the consequences of his actions. His skills and experience made him an invaluable asset to any with a willingness to bend the law, and so it was little trouble for sign on with a passing Rogue Trader headed beyond the reach of Imperial Justice.

----------


## boj0

*Spoiler: Lady-Captain Lisette Athena Brunhilde Yor Ravenholm*
Show


*Career:* Rogue Trader - Rank 4
*Elite Advance Packages:* None

*Homeworld:* Child of Dynasty - (-3 T, +3 Int, -5 Wp, +5 Fel) Literacy (Int), Speak Language (High Gothic), +3 Ship points, +5 on Fel tests to interact with high society in formal situations, Enemy (GMs choice)
*Birthright:* Savant - Logic (Int) trained, +3 Fel, -3 T
*Lure of the Void:* New Horizons [Xeno-Arcanist] - +3 Int, Forbidden Lore (Xenos)
*Trials and Travails:* Lost Worlds [Beyond the Pale] - +1 Insanity +1 Corruption, 2 Forbidden Lore skills (Archeotech, The Warp)
*Motivation:* Exhilaration [New Horizons] - Common Lore (Koronus Expanse), Trade (Explorator)
*Lineage*: Of Extensive Means [A Powerful Legacy] - Talented (Command), Talented (Intimidate), Air of Authority - trade for Talented (Charm)

*Characteristics*
*Spoiler*
Show


*WS* [40+5+5] *50*
*BS* [35] *35*
*S* [40] *40*
*T* [29-3-3+5+5] *33*
*Agl* [42] *42*
*Int* [35+3+3+5+5] *51*
*Per* [35] *35*
*Wp* [41-5+5] *41*
*Fel* [44+5+3+5+5+5+5] *72*




*Wounds* 7/7
*Fatigue* 0
*Fate* 4/4
*Soak* 3 TB + 6 AP (all)
*Speed* 4/8/12/24

*Insanity* 1
*Mental Disorders* None

*Corruption* 1
*Maligancies* None

*Skills*
*Spoiler*
Show


Awareness (Per)
Command (Fel) +20
Commerce (Fel) 
Charm (Fel) +20
Ciphers (Rogue Traders) (Int)
Common Lore (Imperium) (Int)
Common Lore (Imperial Navy) (Int)
Common Lore (Koronus Expanse) (Int)
Common Lore (Rogue Traders) (Int)
Deceive (Fel)
Dodge (Agl) +20
Evaluate (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Archeotech) (Int)
Forbidden Lore (The Warp) (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Xenos) (Int)
Intimidate (S) 
Literacy (Int) +10
Logic (Int)
Scholastic Lore (Astromancy) (Int)
Scholastic Lore (Legend) (Int)
Speak Language (High Gothic) (Int) +10
Speak Language (Low Gothic) (Int)
Trade (Explorator) (Int)



*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show


Air of Authority
Melee Weapon Training (Universal)
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)
Enemy (GM's Choice)
Talented (Charm)
Talented (Command)
Talented (Intimidate)
Renowned Warrant
Iron Discipline
Quick Draw
Jaded
Foresight
Resistance (Fear)
Sound Constitution x3
Swift Attack
Crushing Blow
Into the Jaws of Hell



*Equipment*
*Spoiler*
Show


Best-Craftsmanship laspistol, Common-Craftsmanship power sword, Micro-bead, void suit, set of fine clothing, xeno-pelt cloak, best-Craftsmanship enforcer light carapace.
Starting Acquisitions
Conversion Field (Locke-Pattern) [Into the Storm p.131] (Extremely Rare)
Artificer Armor [Faith and Coin p.94] (Extremely Rare]



*Experience (15000 XP)*
*Spoiler*
Show


4500  (starting)
850 - chargen
5350
Int - simple 100
5450
WS - simple 100
5550
WS - intermediate 250
5800
Int - Intermediate 250
6050
Fel - Simple 100
6150
Fel - Intermediate 250
6400
Awareness - trained 100
6500
Common Lore (Rogue Traders) trained 100
6600
Dodge - trained 100
6700
Ciphers (Rogue Traders) trained 100
6800
Renowned Warrant 200
7000
RANK 2
Fel - Trained 500
7500
Command +10 200
7700
Charm +10 200
7900
Iron Discipline 200
8100
Sound Constitution x1 200
8300
Sound Constitution x2 200
8500
Quick Draw 200
8700
Jaded 200
8900
Fel Expert 750
9650
Wp Simple 250
9900
Intimidate trained 200
10100
RANK 3
Charm +20 200
10300
Command +20 200
10500
Dodge +10 200
10700
Scholastic Lore (Legend) trained 200
10900
Foresight 200
11100
Sound Constitution x3 200
11300
Resistance (Fear) 200
11500
Common Lore (Imperial Navy) 200
11700
Toughness Simple 500
12200
Toughness Intermediate 750
12950
Deceive 200
13150
RANK 4
Swift Attack 500
13650
Crushing Blow 500
14150
Into the Jaws of Hell 500
14650
Dodge +20 200
14850

Unspent exp: 150




*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show


Lady Lisette Ravenholm is the eldest daughter of Diego Mercutio Ravenholm and heir apparent of the Ravenholm Dynasty; while she exhibits the typical traits of a space-faring, swashbuckling, capitalist she is much more comfortable in her study pouring over dusty tomes and ancient data slates than rubbing shoulders with admirals and planetary governors. In her youth she was a frail child, and her importance to the family meant that she was hidden away for her own protection (and her father's investment) it was in her gilded cage that she received some of the finest tutelage available in the Imperium, and this only strengthened her resolve to find her place among the stars, seeing the exotic planets that she only could read about and imagine. Learning the honorable and practical art of dueling, she discovered that she has quite the keen mind for swordsmanship, and constant drills helped her weak constitution as she grew older.

By the time she was entrusted with her family's Warrant of Trade and given command of a ship, she had become the model Imperial noblewoman: charming, polite, knowledgeable in proper topics of society and warfare, and capable of maximizing profits in her endeavors. However, her early career as acting captain let her finally fulfill her goals of diving deep into lost ruins and discovering dark knowledge, so desperate to leave her boring and studious past behind, she throws herself into wild and daring gambits, chasing rumors and legends to sake her thirst for knowledge and adventure. 



EDIT: I should be finished, barring a much more fleshed out backstory that I am more than happy to get to if selected; also, I totally understand if Artificer armor is too cheesy and am willing to swap it out if it seems to be too much.

----------


## Henry the 57th

And submissions are *closed.* Our final lineup of potential contestants, with thanks to Volthawk for the assistance, is as follows:

Player
Sheet
Career

Volthawk
Agares X-7
Explorator (Genetor)

The Gylphstone
Jay 218
Astropath (Transubstantial Initiate)

DrK
Krieger Huss
Arch-Militant (Manhunter)

bramblefoot
Chocha Kyrek
Kroot Mercenary

Kallimakus
Xerxefina Winter
Void-Master

Lord of Gifts
Roland Thane
Seneschal

 boj0
Lady-Captain Lisette Athena Brunhilde Yor Ravenholm
Rogue Trader



Thank you all for the submissions. Unfortunately there are too many for me to just take them all on, so I'll be reviewing these sheets tonight and I should have a decision ready by tomorrow.

Edit: Oh, and boj0. To answer your question, I will allow you to take Artificer Armor if you are among those chosen, however I would feel the need to point out two things. One, the 24 hour time limit on the armor's power would be strictly enforced, meaning that if you spent any longer in a spot where you could not charge it you'd either have to leave it behind and go unarmored or be trapped and immobile in a suffocating armored tomb. Two, that armor may cause me to reevaluate the relative strength of the stuff I have cooked up to throw at you. Be ye warned.

----------


## boj0

Wouldn't have it any other way  :Small Amused:  Also, this is why I also have the best quality carapace, the power armor is for special occasions!

----------


## Volthawk

After deciding that I didn't need to use both acquisitions on mechadendrites and could use one on a weapon/armour, I did consider power armour for Agares, but given how high his Strength and Toughness is already it seemed like overkill - that, and two size categories larger than the basic human feels like the point where very real physical space problems would be a regular thing.

----------


## Henry the 57th

Volthawk, question: where are you getting the +10 wounds for mutations from? Hulking only grants +5 wounds.

----------


## bramblefoot

he also has feels no pain, which grants another 5

----------


## Henry the 57th

> he also has feels no pain, which grants another 5


Ah, ok. 

Still analyzing everyone's sheets in detail, should have a decision ready by tonight.

----------


## Henry the 57th

Alright. Thank you everyone for your patience. Reviewing all the character sheets took some time and I had to think for a little while before I settled on what I felt would be a good group. You didn't make it easy on me. With all that being said, after careful consideration our starting Explorers are:

Player
Sheet
Career

Volthawk
Agares X-7
Explorator (Genetor)

The Gylphstone
Jay 218
Astropath (Transubstantial Initiate)

DrK
Krieger Huss
Arch-Militant (Manhunter)

 boj0
Lady-Captain Lisette Athena Brunhilde Yor Ravenholm
Rogue Trader



And our starting alternate will be Kallimakus with Xerxefina Winter.

Congratulations to all of you who made it, and my apologies to those who didn't that I didn't have more room. Best of luck to all of you in your future gaming sessions. Players, if you would, please proceed to the OOC thread and post your character sheets to accept your position. May the God Emperor guide your journey into the unknown.

P.S. boj0, since you have an Enemy talent that is my choice, based on your background and that of the campaign I choose Adeptus Mechanicus. Word has spread about your illicit dealings in proscribed xeno-archaeotech and the obviously mutant tech-priest you keep by your side, and Priesthood of Mars isn't terribly happy about what they've heard.

----------


## bramblefoot

have fun boys!

----------


## Kallimakus

Enjoy yourselves everyone who made the first cut.

----------

